# Bobcat 863 heater



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Machine came factory with bobcat heat. Heater/ac blower was worknig and stopped. Checked the fuses and it was a little dirty so I replaced it. Worked perfectly fine. Other day in the storm of course no heat. Check fuse and its fine and nothing. Fan doesnt turn on, the illuminating light in the a/c switch doesnt turn on when turned to A/C either. Interior light works, just the blower.

Any ideas?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine just died a while ago as well. Although I had smoke coming out of the vents. 

At the dealer now, getting the motor replaced, more than likely anyways.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Next time it snows dress warm


----------

